
Azure Stack – Azure On-Premises - mpweiher
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/overview/azure-stack/
======
polskibus
This has been a recurring topic (with rebranding) for a while now. Has the
pricing been released?

I heard that they moved from supporting any hardware to just a select few
certified (expensive) vendors. Is that true?

~~~
1_800_UNICORN
In the whitepaper it references three vendors that will offer this- Dell EMC,
HPE, and Lenovo.

------
afeezaziz
I am using GCP and I am loving the ease of using GCP. I am wondering would
Google consider to do something like this because some of my clients have
'hard' requirements such as they have to own/manage the data centre which
stores their data.

~~~
MichaelGG
GCP is such a dream. I love using it. Azure's a mess.

Here's a lovely thing that happened. I wanted to figure out how much space my
containers take in Azure storage. Once a day, MS will calc the total for
billing purposes, but at the storage account level. There's no documented way
to do this for individual containers than to enumerate every single file and
sum it up.

Well, in the Azure portal, if you hit properties on a container, hey, it shows
you the count and filesize. Neato! Obviously MS is aware and slipped in this
functionality into the UI at least. So I check a few containers, it works. I
try it on another container and it takes a bit of time. I tab away and do some
other stuff. Then I get a text about my mobile data usage limit.

Turns out the Azure client portal, when you click properties, with no
indication it's doing this, will page through all your files and sum them. By
making requests for 2.5MB of XML metadata at a time.

Everything is just so clunky with Azure. GCP is the opposite, and I'm no fan
of Google.

~~~
darrmit
I've had exactly the same experience with Azure and GCP. Started out with
Azure and got so fed up with the crazy interface that I switched to GCP and
have been consistently impressed with the attention to detail - especially
with the tools they provide in the browser.

~~~
asytorktorkrto
google cloud astroturfing the worst part of hn imo.

~~~
tracker1
I'm not so sure it's astroturfing in this case... I haven't done much with
GCE, but the UX does seem to be better than AWS and Azure. AWS is just
horrible, and some of the defaults while more secure make less sense often
enough. Azure seems to have similar options, with a less horrible UX, but
still not great.

Though if you're using Ansible or another management system that's scripted
over the top, it makes less of a difference. I will say that some of the
hosted services (data in particular), Azure is really nice... Azure Storage
Queues/Tables are solid and Azure SQL is easiest to get a grasp on setup/cost
of the three.

That said Google Cloud is better in terms of compute with docker containers.

------
simonebrunozzi
As I wrote a few months ago [1], I believe that the only way for "public
cloud" companies to keep growing is to enter the "private" IT market with a
"cloud in a box" appliance. Azure is well positioned to do this properly; AWS
is of course still holding a leadership position.

[1]: [https://medium.com/simone-brunozzi/the-cloud-wars-
of-2017-ac...](https://medium.com/simone-brunozzi/the-cloud-wars-
of-2017-ac9f352911a2)

------
1_800_UNICORN
So many enterprises are going to go after this because of pre-existing
relationships with Microsoft... not realizing how badly Microsoft is going to
have them over a barrel when all of their software (on-prem and cloud) is
built and automated to only work with Azure.

Edit: Not sure why the downvotes, would love to hear other perspectives about
why I'm off-base. Thanks!

~~~
MS_Buys_Upvotes
Microsoft's social voting brigade is out in force today because of Microsoft's
annual convention thing.

Today HN is a safe space for Microsoft supporters.

~~~
KirinDave
Many of us do not hide our identities the way you feel compelled to, and do
not dismiss Microsoft out of hand because it was cool to do so when we were in
our teens.

You–on the other hand–are so confident in your opinion that you have made an
incendiary shell of an account to troll people.

If anyone's on the take, it's you.

------
MS_Buys_Upvotes
Regardless of my username, I really like this product. Microsoft is the first
to do it and (I assume) it works seamlessly with Azure.

Microsoft is certainly ahead of the pack with this product.

